# Runway Make Up- Are Bright Eyes and Red Lips okay?



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 4, 2008)

Title says it all really, I'm doing make up for a design school fashion show and the eyes are yellow and blue and way over the top. The designers collection is all about the primary colours and she asked about red lips. Obviously it's runway so it can be quite out there, but I'm a bit worried about the models looking like clowns :\

I did a quick run through on myself with red lips and I can't decide if it's too gaudy, halp!












If I didn't go red I'd go with nude, a way paler colour than my normal lips which are shown here






The other problem is that the hair is quite floaty and wavy (as are the clothes; some of the stuff looks almost like belly dancer getups), and I think the red lips might clash with the overall look too much. Thoughts?

Edit: I should mention that I have no base or anything on, just eyes and lips, the models are going to look a lot more polished


----------



## baybehbekah (Jun 4, 2008)

i actually like the red lip oppose to the nude lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if the theme or design is based on primary colors then i would go for it! the red you have on is kinda bright (or it could be that it's washed out by the flash or lighting when you took the picture), i might make the red a little deeper so it doesn't look so clown-ish. since the eye and lip is the focus, maybe do nothing but a light contour on the cheeks, to create a sense of balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it might look over the top now but in the show with all the lighting it will probably be perfect & make total sense!

hope that helps, i think it looks great! & it sounds like a fun show!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, the red is totally not that bright (the auto adjust on my camera does that sometimes >.<), and that's a lame one I have at home that doesn't live in my kit, haha. 


God, that red looks freaking terrible in that picture, eeek. Thanks for your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, yeah, I was only gonna do the normal beauty contour, no blush, nothing over the top or it would look hella scary.


----------

